# Whip it good



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I've been working so much, I haven't had a chance to put the new Whippin Chicken through a serious test, but that changed last light.
We arrived at my G 14 classified, top-secret, lure testing location around 9pm last night, armed with the new Whippin Chicken in Chicken on a Chain on 1/4oz heads. 
To say these new lures catch fish is a understatement, they slaughter fish. By 10:30pm we had our limits and decided to go take a nap and rest our tired arms. Woke up around 12:15am and went back out, new day means new limit. By 2am we had another limit, so decided to go home and get some rest.
I can't disclose the location, because I don't want to be followed around by men in black SUV's, but I can say we were fishing a ledge that went from 5 feet of water into 11 feet of water and the fish were holding right on the ledge. All we were doing is casting to the ledge and letting the lure fall all the way to the bottom. If we didn't catch a fish, we would sweep the rod tip up, reel in the slack, and let it fall to the bottom again. Every fish we caught was on the fall and the bite was very light.
I'm not a paid spokesperson for anyone, I don't get free gear, or discounts for saying a certain brands work better then others. I have to buy all my stuff with my own money like everyone else, so believe me when I say the new Chicken Boy Whippin Chicken is a awesome lure that catches fish, and not just fisherman, like a lot of new baits on the market.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

..


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Wow, that is a fantastic bunch of fish! And let me say that you earned them. I know what the weather was like here last night, and I can't believe it was better north of here. I used to fish the Corpus Ship Channel at night, in the middle of cold fronts (before they posted signs preventing it). I remember how the catching made us not notice the weather so much, but I also remember how bloody cold it was on the nights when the fish just didn't cooperate.

Excellent trip, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

*Great job as always*

Thanks for the report, that G-14 location should be kept close to the vest, you never can trust them black SUV's.:rotfl:


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Awesome Sharkchum !!*

I bought some at boat show but had to come to work . I cant wait to try them . Dam dude you catch some fish . I need a G14 spot ....one day .


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I couldn't help myself









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

What a massive pile of fillets.
Lucky for me I ran into another 2cooler today who is planing a fish fry in a couple weeks for a high school football team, and was a little short on fish. He came over and helped me clean fish, and I made sure he was able to scratch fish off his grocery list. I kept 4 small bags and gave him all the rest.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great catch and report. Those look like some solid specks.


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

Good to see Boondogles going strong


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

indaskinny said:


> Good to see Boondogles going strong


You are about 60 miles off


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

Yes the night fishing this week has been good in Caney. I did a meat haul the night before.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Thank you. I finished production of the Lures on Dec 22nd for the Boat Show. However I had been fishing with prototypes for the last 2 months with incredible results like the pics you posted - but I couldnâ€™t post reports since I didnâ€™t have them available for sale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

chickenboy said:


> Thank you. I finished production of the Lures on Dec 22nd for the Boat Show. However I had been fishing with prototypes for the last 2 months with incredible results like the pics you posted - but I couldnâ€™t post reports since I didnâ€™t have them available for sale.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I hope you get some more made up soon, because I'm almost out. We've had all the neighbor kids over here this weekend catching fish and they've gone through most of the one's I got at the boat show.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

sharkchum said:


> I hope you get some more made up soon, because I'm almost out. We've had all the neighbor kids over here this weekend catching fish and they've gone through most of the one's I got at the boat show.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Stay tuned - you ainâ€™t seen nothing yet. Again - thank you Sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I have now seen it all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Nice. I know that spot!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Nice. I know that spot!


Ahhh yes, the â€œGâ€ spot!!!!


----------

